# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  NovaScan rvolutionne la dmatrialisation du courrier entrant grce au SaaS

## Mejdi20

*NovaScan rvolutionne la dmatrialisation du courrier entrant grce au SaaS*

*Filiale de Docapost ‐ holding des solutions et services documentaires du groupe La Poste ‐ et de Bull, SERES, expert dans les solutions de dmatrialisation  travers son offre de LAD/RAD Docupost et ses services dchanges lectroniques professionnels, lance son nouveau service NovaScan, une plateforme de dmatrialisation du courrier entrant et de gestion des documents en ligne accessible en mode SaaS.*

*LA TECHNOLOGIE DE POINTE DE SERES MAINTENANT ACCESSIBLE AUX PME*

Seres apporte  ses clients des technologies de pointe exclusives pour la capture de tous leurs documents entrants (formulaires, chques, factures, courriers, etc.) avec notamment des moteurs de reconnaissance innovants pour la lecture de lcriture manuscrite cursive ou lextraction de donnes dans les factures fournisseurs sans modlisation pralable et avec apprentissage automatique des formats inconnus.

Avec NovaScan, cette technologie de pointe est maintenant accessible en mode SaaS  toutes les tailles de comptes et pour toutes les quantits  traiter ( partir de quelques dizaines de documents par jour). Ce modle convient ainsi particulirement aux PME mais aussi aux grandes organisations en rseau dont les multiples entits locales constituent les points de rception des courriers entrants.

Les solutions de LAD/RAD de SERES sont utilises depuis plus de 10 ans par de nombreux grands comptes entreprises et administrations pour traiter de hauts volumes de documents quotidiens (jusqu plusieurs dizaines de milliers) sur la base de logiciels installs sur site.

*NOVASCAN : UNE OFFRE GLOBALE ET UNIQUE DE TRAITEMENT DU COURRIER ENTRANT*

Avec Novascan, Seres est lun des rares acteurs du march  proposer une dmatrialisation du courrier entrant en mode SaaS. NovaScan permet ainsi de traiter lensemble du courrier entrant et offre une vritable rationalisation de la gestion de linformation. De plus, Seres a intgr  NovaScan toute son expertise en matire de dmatrialisation de factures. Pour preuve, les workflows paramtrables NovaScan offrent une solution idale pour l'entreprise ou l'administration en qute d'un traitement pointu pour la facture ‐ du rapprochement facture jusqu' l'criture comptable automatique ‐ et d'une solution globale courrier. Enfin, NovaScan est compatible avec tout ERP (Enterprise Resource Planning) du march, et garantit ainsi des conomies substantielles en automatisant la saisie, tout en assurant la traabilit et la scurit des oprations.

*NOVASCAN : SIMPLE ET ECONOMIQUE, COMMENT A MARCHE ?*

Simple et rapide  mettre en place, Plug&Play, NovaScan est accessible 24h/24 via un simple navigateur web. Lutilisateur a juste besoin dun scanner. Qui dit SaaS dit conomique, NovaScan ne ncessite aucun investissement sur le systme dinformation du client.

Du scan  lintgration dans le SI du client, en passant par le workflow, NovaScan gre l'intgralit du traitement du document :
 Pilotage de la numrisation du document
 Lecture/capture automatique des champs du document suivant son type (ex facture)
 Affectation automatique du document numris et index  un processus de validation (workflow)
 Restitution du document trait au Systme d'Information de l'entreprise (GED ou ERP)
 Consultation des documents et stockage lectronique
 Compatibilit avec la plupart des ERP du march

*UN RETOUR SUR INVESTISSEMENT A COURT TERME ASSURE*

A partir de sa mise en oeuvre, NovaScan procure  ses utilisateurs des gains de productivit immdiats grce  sa technologie de reconnaissance automatique sans paramtrage et ses interfaces homme‐machine trs productives. Lextraction des informations peut ainsi tre automatise au‐del de 90 % et les dlais de traitement sont rduits de plusieurs facteurs. Avec les gains de productivit apports, sa tarification sur abonnement et labsence de cots pralables  sa mise en service, NovaScan assure  ses utilisateurs un retour sur investissement trs rapide.

*A propos de Seres* www.seres.fr

Filiale de Docapost et de Bull, Seres se positionne depuis plus de 20 ans comme le leader europen sur le march de la dmatrialisation et comme le partenaire privilgi pour optimiser, automatiser et scuriser la gestion de flux dmatrialiss. Seres grce  cette expertise reconnue est aujourdhui un groupe international prsent en France, en Espagne et au Mexique et  travers ses partenaires, en Italie, Chine, Canada et Colombie. Ses solutions de dmatrialisation permettent  ses clients doptimiser leurs processus collaboratifs, dautomatiser leurs changes BtoB et dintgrer leurs flux dinformation en toute scurit. Le Groupe dispose de ses propres ressources techniques pour dvelopper, hberger et exploiter les services proposs  travers 3 Data Centers (2 en France et 1 en Espagne). Des quipes spcialises assurent ainsi 24h/24 et 7J/7 la supervision des prestations et applications et oeuvrent chaque jour pour garantir lexcellence en matire de service. Seres cest 9 000 clients partout dans le monde, un chiffre daffaires de 18,7 millions d en 2009

*A propos de Docapost* www.docapost.com

Holding oprationnelle et industrielle compose des filiales du groupe La Poste expertes en gestion du document (Docapost DPS, Extelia, Dynapost, Seres, Certinomis, ISC, Synaxio, Sefas Innovation, Elettermail) et dune filiale de capital risque, XAnge Capital, Docapost se positionne comme un groupement dexpertises qui accompagne les entreprises et les administrations sur toute la chane de valeur du document. Docapost propose des solutions sur mesure ou cls en main, allant du conseil  la numrisation, en passant par lchange de donnes scurises, lditique, limpression  la demande, larchivage, la gestion dun service courrier et le BPO. Docapost regroupe 5 000 collaborateurs rpartis sur 400 sites en France. Il est galement prsent dans de nombreux pays  Etats‐Unis, Espagne, Italie,  et offre ainsi  ses clients des solutions transfrontalires. Loffre de Docapost est audite et labellise par des organismes indpendants pour garantir la plus grande fiabilit.

----------

